

Ask HN: Which Firefox add-ons do you use? - FreeRadical

Just looking for some interesting firefox add-ons and was wondering what other people use. At the moment I only have add block.
======
hellotoby
Abduction - Screenshot Utility <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/3408>

Adblock Plus <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865>

ColorZilla - Color picker <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/271>

Coral IE Tab - View IEs rendering engine in FF <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/10909>

Delicious Bookmarks <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10909>

Firebug <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843>

Firefox Throttle - Bandwidth Throttling <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/5917>

Firequery - Jquery addon for Firebug <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/12632>

HTML Validator - Validate without having to go to the w3c website
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/249>

Live HTTP Headers <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3829>

Long URL Please - Replaces Short URLs with the original
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9549>

MeasureIt - Screen rulers <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/539>

Web Developer Toolbar <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/60>

YSlow - Yahoo page performance analyser <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/5369>

------
nfnaaron
The huge set of fabulous add-ons is the main reason why I don't even bother
looking at Chrome. The addons make the browser, for me.

AIOS All In One Sidebar <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1027>
Vast improvement over default sidebar.

Brief Rss Reader <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4578> Uses
Firefox Live Bookmarks feature.

Delicious <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3615> Official addon
from Delicious.

Download Helper <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006> Easily
download youtube videos, other media.

FoxClocks <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1117> What time is
it, everywhere.

It's All Text <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4125> Edit any
text field with your favorite text editor.

Tab Kit <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5447> Arrange and
manipulate your tabs however you like, including vertically (nice for wide
screen).

Text2Link <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6003> Right-click
and copy the text of a link (rather than the URL).

Toolbar Buttons <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2377> Adds a
shipload of extra buttons you can place on your toolbars.

Uppity <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/869> Easily navigate up
the hierarchy of the currently loaded URL.

URL Link <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/403> Select non-
linked plain-text URL and open it as if it were linked.

User Agent Switcher <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59>
Control which user agent (browser) your browser reports itself as.

WebMynd <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6416> When Murdoch and
Microsoft succeed in Balkanizing the web, you'll use something like this to
aggregate search results from different places. Works great for searching HN.

------
JayNeely
Firebug: <http://getfirebug.com/> \- The single best add-on for Firefox I have
installed.

------
steerpike
Firebug

Web developer toolbar

Selenium

Colourzilla

Measureit

Delicious bookmarks

Diigo bookmarks

Accessibility Extension

HTML validator

Pencil

Fangs

Adblocker

Inline Code Finder

Chatzilla

Screengrab

------
cfinke
AutoAuth, DOM Inspector, Feed Sidebar, Firebug, FireFound, Links Like This,
OPML Support, ScribeFire, Tab History, TubeStop, TwitterBar, URL Fixer, and
YouTube Comment Snob.

Of course, I'm biased towards most of these, because I'm the author of all but
DOM Inspector, Firebug, and Tab History.

------
DanielStraight
I have several add-ons installed but the only one I actually care about is
TagSifter. It isn't available for 3.5 yet, but it's the only way of managing
bookmarks I've found that makes any sense to me. It combines the ideas of
folders and tags in a very nice way.

------
_dan
Apart from the obvious (webdev bar, firebug, adblock, etc), I find HTTPFox
(<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6647>) to be invaluable.

------
ScottWhigham
Pearl Crescent Page Saver

HTML Validator

Adblock

Web Developer Toolbar

Firebug

Flashblock

Noscript

Greasemonkey

Firecookie

PDF Download

------
chwolfe
View Cookies Tab

